# Saying hello~



## Blaquebabe (May 19, 2014)

Hey!
  I'm Blaquebabe, a new beauty/fashion blogger (I'll link my blog once it's worthy of being looked at , lol). 
  A bit about myself~~~ 
  I'm 16.
  I'd like to be a traveling makeup artist. 
  I'll be getting my cosmetology licence next january.
  I love using pigments/ crazy lip colors, and contouring is my entire life...
  I also enjoy all forms of art, classic movies and am a big ol' foodie. 

  Here's a few pictures of me~ ^-^










  (my friend is like, 'what...??' we were in the middle of a science presentation, haha!)
  Okay, I was wondering if anyone could give me any MUA tips? Anything at all will help. Professionals, beginners, etc. 

  Also, I'd like to make some Makeup enthusiast friends, so feel free to PM me. 

  Thanks!


----------



## Jennifae (May 19, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Naynadine (May 19, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!  I hope you'll have a great time here.


----------



## Jessica (May 24, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!!! LOVE the photos!!!


----------

